# Vaseline that O-ring??



## brightnorm (Oct 17, 2001)

I recently bought a fascinating new LED light, the Inova X-5, which I'll describe in a future post, but I was surprised when I read the instructions:
"Every six months apply a thin coat of petroleum jelly on rubber O-ring".
Petroleum jelly? I thought that silicone was the preferred lubricant. Won't the petroleum jelly break down the rubber? Can this be correct?


----------



## PeLu (Oct 18, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by brightnorm:
*I thought that silicone was the preferred lubricant. Won't the petroleum jelly break down the rubber? *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I've used vaseline on most of my O-rings with good results. Any acid-free grease should do it, but also O-ring materials are different.


----------



## Steelwolf (Oct 18, 2001)

The preferred lube is silicone grease. Petroleum jelly may break down some types of O-rings.

From my own personal experience, I would not use petroluem jelly. It destroyed both the O-rings on my Trek7. The rings were perfect size, but 6 months and a few PJ applications later, they both stretched to immensely. With my new O-rings and silicone grease, it has been almost a year and still the rings fit properly.


----------



## PeLu (Oct 18, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Steelwolf:
*From my own personal experience, I would not use petroluem jelly. It destroyed both the O-rings on my Trek7. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thats what I meant, there are different materials. I have O-rings (and other sealings) which I treated at least several times the last 20+ years with vaseline and they still behave well. 
If you have nothing at all, some spittle will do the job for a short time.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Oct 18, 2001)

I had the same experance as SteelWolf...the rings on my Expedition swelled to the point that it was to hard to turn off/on...I removed them for now...I would not use petrolum jell...


----------

